# Views from hike along the 3 Sisters



## DLJeffs (Mar 2, 2021)

Wife, another couple and I took a little 4 mile hike along the flanks for the 3 Sisters, today. Spectacular day, super clear, just a tiny breeze. I love how the mountains look so much closer and more distinct in the winter. This panorama shot shows the damage from the 2012 Post Fire.




This is Middle and North Sister...




This is South Sister...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 2, 2021)

Spectacular pictures. Thanks for sharing them with me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 3, 2021)

Man, you'd never get me inside with that near me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 7, 2021)

Nice hike and pics Doug. I know of the 3 sisters as my wife traveled to the town for a quilt happening. Jim


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 7, 2021)

JR Parks said:


> Nice hike and pics Doug. I know of the 3 sisters as my wife traveled to the town for a quilt happening. Jim


Oh yeah, the Sister's Quilt Festival is a big deal. They'll have 10,000 quilters from all over scurrying around. They hang quilts every place that they can, many outside. A couple years ago it rained and they had to rush around pulling in all the quilts.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2021)

Spectacular !!!


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 7, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> . A couple years ago it rained and they had to rush around pulling in all the quilts.


Rain in Oregon! Say it ain't so!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

